# Just Purchased a Johnny Stewart Prey Master....



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

*a Johnny Steward Prey Master and have been out twice with it with no luck as of now. I do have a mojo decoy that also moves and I've had some super set-ups,but no luck. I think that I should have more volume but I have the call cranked up as loud as she'll go. Does anyone else use this call and if so have you had any luck with it and how about the volume?







*


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Not familiar with the Johnny Stewart but I know the Foxpro will blow you away! Hopefully others will respond.

Is that a gator in your picture?


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

*Thanks and yes it's a gator killed last year which was our 1st year of a season on gators. A friend of mine and I drew tags and killed two the first night of the season. This one that I killed was a 10' 2" and his was a 9' 8". We shot both with a cross bow and pulled them to the boat and killed them with a pistol. To be legally killed they have to be alive when you get them to the boat, then you can use a bang stick or pistol to kill them. Believe me----------thats a Rush---------







*


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a JS PM. How far are you setting up the receiver/speaker from your stand? When I first got mine several years ago, I set it 100to 150 yds from me to keep attention there instead of on my position. With the speaker facing away and at that distance I thought I had a volume problem also. I started setting it just to my side for a few sets. I was able to get a better feel for the volume and know how many "clicks" of the volume button was all the way up or down. As it turned out, I had been calling way to loud.


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

*I'm setting it up less than 50 yds from me but don't remember which direction I've been facing the speaker. I'll check that the next time I'm out and see if thats the problem. Thanks for the heads up.*


----------



## gonzmg (Feb 12, 2010)

I use a foxpro and my buddy has the Johnny Stewart we use then=m together and we do good. You don't have to call loud set up is key, we usually set them up about 20 feet apart and about 20 yards out we use a turkey feather decoy. Just remember louder is not always better. IMHO
Mike


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

*Thanks for that suggestion and will try that when I go again next week.*


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The guys are right on lower volume. Your trying to duplicate the sound of an injured animal. At full volume, my JS PM sounds like a 300 lbs. desperate cottontail. 
Nice Gator


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

*Thanks for that and fixing to go out now. *


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

I also have a JS prey master and the volume is real good. I haven"t had any luck yet, but I know that I will.


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

*Thanks for that and went out today and called 3 places without any luck. I think it was a little too windy and also late in the AM.*


----------



## Wood (Feb 20, 2010)

how much do one of those calls run you because i am lookin to get one and is it electric


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

*Wood, this particular one is a JS Preymaster remote control and it cost me $200.00. I bought it 3 wks ago and won the exact same thing last night at a wildlife dinner. I'm selling the one I have used for $160.00 and thats shipped to your door. It has three cards with 4 calls on each card. It runs off of AA batteries and the remote runs off of a 9 V battery. My email is: [email protected] if you are interested in buying it. *


----------



## PredatorFreak (Feb 25, 2010)

I have done real well with my Prey Master. The sounds make a big difference though I use the Vittles-ala-jackrabbit and then the high pitched cottontail. The Yellow hammer woodpecker works good too. Me and my calling partner won a contest in December using the PM-4 with 10 coyotes in one day (sun up to sun down). I also agree that set up is vital and you have to adjust volume to set up. If its wide open and you are calling them from a mile turn it up. If you are in brush and calling a them from a couple hundred yards turn it down. The other thing is make sure your batteries a fresh that makes a big difference.


----------

